# TC is a great place to data mine! What do you think?



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I love the specificity and the divergence of this entire forum. As with all forums, there are insiders and outsiders hanging out here. We may not like everything here, but the 'eclectic' has a strong showing.

I wonder how many lurkers are out there?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Chibi Ubu said:


> I love the specificity and the divergence of this entire forum. As with all forums, there are insiders and outsiders hanging out here. We may not like everything here, but the 'eclectic' has a strong showing.
> 
> I wonder how many lurkers are out there?


Lurkers can refer to members who read threads but don't post or at least don't post in a particular thread. In theory the moderators could determine that number for each thread since we see a list of all member who have viewed the thread. That would take a lot of work. It's easier to know something about the number of people who are not members but still read threads. These are known as guests and we have an accounting of them at any given time. Presently there are 66 members online and 958 guests.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

So you know how many guests are here at any time, but you don't know who they are? Can you tell where the guests spend their time by thread?

So from your current data, I'd surmise that about 90% of all viewers are guests on average?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

When I first read this thread title, I thought it said "TC is a great place to date mimes." 

But why would anyone want to? That's as goofy an idea as somebody breeding clowns.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

mmsbls said:


> Presently there are 66 members online and 958 guests.


Most boards at any one time have a rather large number of robot miners logged in mining data and keywords.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I'm not using bots or other to capture information. I actually meant that all of the sharing by all of the members give me reason to investigate my likes. I'm just reading the links for inspiration and entertainment. So I am "data mining" to find new music to hear and appreciate. There's so little time and so many choices!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Chibi Ubu said:


> So you know how many guests are here at any time, but you don't know who they are? Can you tell where the guests spend their time by thread?


We are unable to see guest activity, most of which are bots performing indexing their search engines, and they do so at lightening speed.

Since a 'guest' doesn't log in there is no possible way to follow their activity on the site.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I wondered if that might be the case. So the stuff you see in the movies and TV about user detection just ain't that easy after all? :lol:

Cheers


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Data mine? I'll look it up and get back to you.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Chibi Ubu said:


> So you know how many guests are here at any time, but you don't know who they are? Can you tell where the guests spend their time by thread?
> 
> So from your current data, I'd surmise that about 90% of all viewers are guests on average?


I think that somewhere there's a link that reveals who is online. It may not be "enabled" for this blog, but could be activated by an Admin, is they wanted. I'm not certain, but I think it's possible to activate it for Admin and Mods only, if desired.

Oh, wait. THERE IT IS.

Click on the *Quick Links* tab, which gives you a pop-up menu, and there it is: "*Who's Online*". It even reveals which thread they are viewing.

Oh, wait. Nevermind. That just shows what MEMBERS are up to on the site. *Krummhorn*'s right, you cannot track viewers that are not logged in.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Some time ago, the profile page of a member used to indicate "which thread he is currently viewing". But the feature disappeared at some point in the past. Why?


----------

